# Red Devil hates me



## JohnyBGood (May 27, 2011)

I have a 5-6" white/yellow Red Devil that hides when it sees me. My wifi camera reveals a healthy fish swimming 24/7 (loves to move gravel around), except when I'm around (which is not that often because it's a basement aquarium). I run upstairs after feeding it, so that it gets its food.

Any tips for shyness? Is it just an age thing?

Update: All of a sudden, it's not as scared of me, most likely because I tapped the cave so often with my Python vac that it's afraid to go back in (switched to using an open PVC pipe, but not as religiously). I think increasing the temp helped increase appetite, reducing shyness.


----------

